# Overclocking?



## polbawa (Apr 5, 2010)

What is meant by Overclocking???????


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Overclocking: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overclocking


----------



## polbawa (Apr 5, 2010)

My computer specs are:

CPU ; Intel Core 2 Duo [email protected] GHz
RAM ; 2 GB DDR 2
OS ; Win XP Service Pack 2
Motherboard ; AsRock G31M-S
Expansion Slot ; PCI E x 16
VGA ; Intel Graphic Media Accelerator 3100 (384 MB )
CPU Watt ; 450 Watt
GPU ; Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset Family

My motherboards guide says that "Supports Untied Overclocking Technology"


----------



## HellionOverlord (May 31, 2010)

go to google, type in <Supports Untied Overclocking Technology> without the <> and see what you can find. Then once you find something, google the things you don't understand till you know what you are doing. :grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep until you get a better understanding do not attempt overclocking.


----------

